# will cherry shrimp eat microworms?



## Nue (Dec 27, 2009)

They will eat the dead ones, im not sure how long it takes the micro/walter worms to die, but i don't image too long. I would clean it up, because it may fowl the water, and you could over feed your shrimp.


----------



## aelysa (Oct 20, 2006)

I used to feed my shrimp cut up blackworms... They'd eat them like hotdogs. Kind of gross, kind of cool. I would assume they'd eat the even smaller microworms.


----------



## griffin (Apr 17, 2006)

the shrimp will probably eat them live too. i know mine will go hunting after blackworms


----------

